# Progynova and breathlessness



## sharnek (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone experienced this?  I started the Progynova yesterday morning and by 8pm noticed I felt short of breath.  I took a dose of my inhalers (am asthmatic) but didn’t get much relief.  Had a restless night waking up needing to take deep breaths and still not benefiting from my inhalers.  

I know I should ring the clinic and I will, just wanted to see if this is a common side effect that has affected me more due to asthma. 

Ta.


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi sharnek,

i'm not speaking from experience as i have never taken progynova but i would definitely call the clinic if it was me.  it doesn't sound like a normal, acceptable side-effect.

wishing x


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi 

I've just started this drug & I'm asthmatic too.  I have been ok so far so I would definetly ring the clinic to check.  Lots of people were suffering with allergies/hayfever yesterday which can make my asthma bad sometimes.

If you are unsure give them a ring.  Good luck!


----------

